# how long should I treat for lice?



## dragon lady (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi,my new fantail has lice.I've been spraying lice spray on her for 3 weeks now.I'm wondering how long I should wait until I can put her with my other pigeon?Thank you.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

She still has lice? Spraying every day for 3 weeks is excessive.


----------



## dragon lady (Sep 14, 2010)

*how long should I treat for lice*

Oh,I don't spray everyday.The bottle says to spray twice a week but it does'nt say for how long.It only says twice a week.I checked recently & did not see any,but I'm not sure of the life cycle of bird lice.I called the company that made the spray & they said it does'nt kill the lice eggs.I see lots of eggs on her.The newly hatched lice are hard to see.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Prolly just spray once-a-week for a few more weeks to make sure and get any hatchling-Lice which might be emerging.

You should be good then.


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi one of my Pigeons came in with feather lice...very easy to see them on the white bird! I used the spray for about a week, but I also removed the lice with tweezers and killed them in alcohol - the lice cleared up right away.
Maybe you could try to carefully remove the lice and or eggs that you can see.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I believe if you use Ivermec topically like some people do (similar to 'frontline' on a dog), that should take care of them. It stays in their system a little longer, so that when the eggs hatch, the new lice will die.
I don't use the topical type......I use Ivermec drench, so I put it in their bath water, and that takes care of external parasites.


----------

